# Nic vs Nic



## Petrus (19/7/17)

Good day Mixers.

What is your thoughts between Prime Nic and Steam Masters Nic??? What would you say is best and why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/7/17)

@Petrus over the last 4 months I have been having issues with prime nic ... I'm finding it inconsistent and some bottles are horrible and get drained

Steam masters limited experience but seemed ok

I have moved onto another brand that I am 100% happy with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (19/7/17)

I tried Prime Nic twice and it let me down. i know and trust Clyrolinx Nic time and again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (19/7/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Petrus over the last 4 months I have been having issues with prime nic ... I'm finding it inconsistent and some bottles are horrible and get drained
> 
> Steam masters limited experience but seemed ok
> 
> *I have moved onto another brand that I am 100% happy with*



Mind sharing with the rest of the class?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## aktorsyl (19/7/17)

I'm still trying to find an alternative Nic, but I certainly would not recommend PrimeNic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (19/7/17)

I think it's just a case of finding what works for you. What works for others is no guarantee. I just tested a new nic where the other testers were all raving and I got pepper - the first time I have ever got pepper from any nic. Would I warn others against using it? Not at all. If it worked for 17 other testers, the chances are overwhelmingly high that it will work for you. It just didn't work for me. But then I might like another nic where some others get pepper.

It's like cotton imo. One vaper will tell you that Bacon beats everything, another will say Bacon is terrible and Kendo is where it's at. The only way to know is to try both brands yourself. TFA VBIC is one of my favourite concentrates. If I'd heeded all the warnings from others about pepper taste, I'd never have bought it. It's so palate-specific, I don't think there's anything in vaping that everybody likes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (19/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I think it's just a case of finding what works for you. What works for others is no guarantee. I just tested a new nic where the other testers were all raving and I got pepper - the first time I have ever got pepper from any nic. Would I warn others against using it? Not at all. If it worked for 17 other testers, the chances are overwhelmingly high that it will work for you. It just didn't work for me. But then I might like another nic where some others get pepper.
> 
> It's like cotton imo. One vaper will tell you that Bacon beats everything, another will say Bacon is terrible and Kendo is where it's at. The only way to know is to try both brands yourself. TFA VBIC is one of my favourite concentrates. If I'd heeded all the warnings from others about pepper taste, I'd never have bought it. It's so palate-specific, I don't think there's anything in vaping that everybody likes.


Absolutely agreed. But when the concentration amounts differ in nicotine batches from a manufacturer, one needs to be wary 
If I could I'd buy 20 bottles of PrimeNic at random and have them tested for nic concentration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/7/17)

Ive used Prime Nic for years and never had an issue, maybe im just lucky

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (19/7/17)

Clyrolinx Nic is the one for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (19/7/17)

White Label from Valley Vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/7/17)

cloud burst nic has worked very welll for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/7/17)

zadiac said:


> Mind sharing with the rest of the class?


@zadiac my best right now is cloudburst

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (19/7/17)

Clyrolinx nic has worked for me from day one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/7/17)

@Petrus

As long as the nic hits hard like a train and comes in strengths of 18mg and above - then I am happy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (19/7/17)

Silver said:


> @Petrus
> 
> As long as the nic hits hard like a train and comes in strengths of 18mg and above - then I am happy


I'm genuinely concerned that one of these days, you're going to transition to Constantbester mode and, apart from eating wirebrushes and staring down mountain lions, are going to add flavouring directly to the nicotine bottle and call it good 

I can see it now...

2 drops of strawberry, check
4 drops of tobacco, check
1 bottle of menthol concentrate, check
Okay done. Shake it up and off we go.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (19/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'm genuinely concerned that one of these days, you're going to transition to Constantbester mode and, apart from eating wirebrushes and staring down mountain lions, are going to add flavouring directly to the nicotine bottle and call it good
> 
> I can see it now...
> 
> ...



Classic @aktorsyl !
I love that. Hehe
1 bottle of menthol - yeah baby - throat singeing for days

Reactions: Like 2


----------

